# Fehlersuche bei Netzwerkproblem ohne Fehlermeldungen

## henrynick

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Netzwerk.

Das System habe ich geprüft, Netzwerkarte und Dienste laufen alle wie sie sollen und ich kann auch auf mich selber pingen und erhalte auch eine Anwort. Nur leider erhalte ich aus dem Netz, in dem ich mich befinde keine Rückmeldung. 

Mir ist nur die Idee gekommen, dass es eventuell mit dem verwendetem Protokoll zusammenhängt. Ich habe im Kernel beide (ipv4 und ipv6) fest 'eingebaut'.  Und beim Ausprobieren woran es liegt habe ich auch versucht, den Rechner eine IP per DHCP beziehen zu lassen. beim stoppen des Netzwerkes erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

```

hartung root# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

* Unmounting network filesystem ...

* Bringing eth0 down 

*    Removing inet6 addresses

*        eth0 inet del fe80::210: ......

*     Stopping eth0...

hartung root#
```

Muß ich meinen Kernel neu bauen oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit? Kann es überhaupt daran liegen?

----------

## moe

Ohne das Problem jetzt genauer zu kennen, sag ich mal pauschal nein. Jedenfalls ist mir kein Problem bekannt, wenn IPv4 und 6 gleichzeitig im Kernel sind, hab ich hier auch so (1), und afaik haben auch die neueren "Fertigkernel" von Distries wie Suse etc. beides drin.

Das mit "Removing inet6 adresses" ist einfach nur, weil IPv6 Geräte sich immer eine link-locale Adresse geben, und die beim Runterfahren natürlich auch wieder entfernt wird(2).

HTH Maurice

(1) habs immernoch nicht geschafft ipv6 produktiv im Lan einzuführen, aber den Support überall schon drinnen

(2) kann stimmen muss aber nicht, da ich ipv6 auch noch nicht 1000%ig verstanden hab

----------

## henrynick

Hallo,

da ich mir schon seit Tagen einen 'Wolf' suche  :Wink:   habe ich das Thema kurzerhand geändert und frag mal nach einer Liste, mit der man so üblicherweise bei Netzwerkproblemen auf die Suche geht.  

Der Status des Systems ist soweit, dass ich mit der Grundinstallation komplett fertig bin und jetzt alles installieren möchte, was man so braucht, um mit dem System arbeiten zu können (X, OO, Firefox usw.)

Leider komme ich nicht ins Netzwerk obwohl nach den bisher durchgeführten Tests eigentlich nichts dagegen spricht. Ich kann wie gesagt, auf mich selber pingen und erhalte eine Antwort. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldungen außer der, dass wenn ich einen anderen Rechner im Subnet (oder Internet) versuche anzupingen --> Host unreachable.

Ohne Fehlermeldung macht Suchen nicht direkt Spaß, wenn man nicht weiß wonach man Suchen soll  :Confused: 

Also ein link oder Verweis auf die Vorgehensweise in einem solchen Fall wäre sehr hilfreich. 

Herzlichen Dank.

----------

## Anarcho

OK, dann fangen wir mal an:

Gib mal das Ergebnis von:

ifconfig -a

und 

route -n

dann noch die IP-Adresse die du anpingen möchtest.

----------

## 76062563

Um einen Hardwaredefekt ausschließen zu können kannst du mal Knoppix (oder eine andere LiveCD dein Wahl) booten und ping dort testen.

----------

## henrynick

....

```

# ifconfig -a

dummy0    link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 6E:D5:B6:6E:98:8F

                 BROADCAST NOARP MTU:1500 Metric:1

                 RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

                 TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

                 collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

                 RX bytes:0 (0.0) b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0   Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:10:A4:A5:C2:06

         inet addr: 192.168.XX.X Bcast: 192.168.XX.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

         inet6 addr: fe00::210:a4ff:fea4:c206/64 Scope:Link

         UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

         RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

         TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

         collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

         RX bytes:0 (0.0) b)  TX bytes:4620 (462.0 b)

         Interrupt:10 Base address:0x4c00

gre0  Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-00-00-00-FF-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

         NOARP MTU:1476 metric:1

         RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

         TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

         collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

         RX bytes:0 (0.0) b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

irland0  Link encap:ethernet HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00

            BROADCAST: MULTICAST MTU:1500 metric:1

            RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

            TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

            collisions:0 txqueuelen:4

            RX bytes:0 (0.0) b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo          Link encap:Local Loopback

            inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

            inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

            UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

            RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

            TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

            collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

            RX bytes:336 (336.0) b)  TX bytes:336 (336.0 b)

sit0       Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

            NOARP MTU:1480 Metric:1

            RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

            TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

            collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

            RX bytes:0 (0.0) b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

tun10    Link encap:IPIP Tunnel  HWaddr

            NOARP MTU:1480 Metric:1

            RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

            TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

            collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

            RX bytes:0 (0.0) b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)        
```

uff ...  schreibkrampf lösen   :Wink:   und jetzt das nächste

```

#route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination       Gateway       Genmask          Flags Metric  Ref    Use Iface 

192.168.XX.0    0.0.0.0          255.255.255.0  U       0         0          0  eth0

127.0.0.0          127.0.0.1      255.0.0.0         UG     0         0          0  lo

0.0.0.0             192.168.XX.X 0.0.0.0            UG     0         0          0  eth0

                        (IP Gateway)
```

Und anpingen will ich die Firewall innerhalb des Subnets:

```

#ping -c 3 -w 5 192.168.XX.X

PING 192.168.XX.X (192.168.XX.X) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.XX.XX icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.XX.XX icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.XX.XX icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

```

----------

## henrynick

@76062563

Das Netzwerk läuft in jedem Fall - ich komme ja über jeden anderen Rechner per Ping ohne Problem auf die geannten IP's. Und wenn ich die Live-CD einlege, erreiche ich das Netzwerk auch sofort. 

Wie gesagt - sonderbar und immer sonderbarer   :Confused: 

----------

## Anarcho

Hm, sieht auf den ersten Blick korrekt aus.

Es wurden ja auch Pakete rausgesendet, nur keine empfangen.

Das kann jetzt mehrere Gründe haben.

Du redest von Firewall, kann es sein das dort ICMP (ping) geblockt ist?

Oder du lokal ne Firewall laufen hast, die das blockt?

----------

## henrynick

Das die pings geblockt sind, glaub ich nicht - sonst würde ich mit der Live-CD die Firewall ja auch nicht erreichen bzw. könnte ich innerhalb des Subnetzes von jedem anderen Rechner die Firewall nicht per Ping erreichen - und das geht.

Wie ich mich kenne, ist wieder mal irgendwas ganz triviales nicht korrekt eingestellt  'grummel'   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Anarcho

OK, ist ein Argument.

Aber "Destination host unreachable" bedeutet das du keine Anwort bekommst. Anhand Tx kann man sehen das aber pakete raus sind und Rx sagt, keine angekommen. Soweit passt es also noch.

Stellt sich nun nurnoch die Frage, warum.

Du brauchst deine IP-Adresse nicht aus-X-n, denn es sind eh private IP-Adressen nur von innerhalb erreichbar sind und so eh von niemandem hier misbraucht werden können.

Probier dochmal testweise folgendes:

- ping mal nen anderen rechner im subnetz an

- ping mit angabe des interfaces (müsste -I eth0 sein)

- ping auf Broadcast-adresse: ping 192.168.XX.255 -b

- ping deinen Rechner von aussen an

----------

## NightDragon

Die seltsamsten Fehler gibts meist dann, wenn IP / Subnet /  Gateway nicht zusammen spielen. 

Aber hier würde ich ja fast noch sagen das es an der Netzwerkkarte liegt bzw. der Verbindung, also irgendwas auf Layer 1.

Du kannst also den Rechner auch von überall her anpingen nur er kann nicht ins LAN selbst pingen oder wie?

----------

## Anarcho

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Die seltsamsten Fehler gibts meist dann, wenn IP / Subnet /  Gateway nicht zusammen spielen. 
> 
> Aber hier würde ich ja fast noch sagen das es an der Netzwerkkarte liegt bzw. der Verbindung, also irgendwas auf Layer 1.
> 
> Du kannst also den Rechner auch von überall her anpingen nur er kann nicht ins LAN selbst pingen oder wie?

 

Gateway kann es nicht sein, da er das gleiche Subnet anpingt (hoffe ich jedenfalls, da man wegen der XX das nicht genau sagen kann).

Netzwerkkarte scheint nicht in Frage zu kommen, da es wohl mit ner LiveCD geht.

Scheint also eher an der Transport-Schicht zu liegen.

----------

## NightDragon

Hm Stimmt, hab ich ja vergessen. geht ja mit der Live-CD, dann ist wohl Layer 1 sicher ausgeschlossen.

Na dann würd ich aber dennoch eher an die Subnet's denken.

Stellt sich eben die Frage, was ist anstelle der x?

----------

## henrynick

O.K. - das mit den aus-X-n ist normale Admin-Paranoia - 'tschuldigung  :Confused: 

Der ping auf den Broadcast sieht doch mal nicht schlecht aus:

```

#ping -b -c 3 -w 5 192.168.13.255

WARNING: pinging broadcast adress

PING 192.168.13.255 (192.168.13.255) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.13.18 icmp_seq=2  ttl=64 time=0.136 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.13.18 icmp_seq=3  ttl=64 time=0.056 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.13.18 icmp_seq=4  ttl=64 time=0.037 ms

--- 192.168.13.255 ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.037/0.076/0.136/0.043 ms
```

>Probier dochmal testweise folgendes:

>- ping mal nen anderen rechner im subnetz an

geht nicht, egal welcher

>- ping mit angabe des interfaces (müsste -I eth0 sein)

das muß ich noch probieren

>- ping auf Broadcast-adresse: ping 192.168.XX.255 -b

siehe oben!

>- ping deinen Rechner von aussen an

geht net --> M$ liefert --> Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung

----------

## NightDragon

Hm. Kannst Du uns evtl. noch 1 IP von einem anderen Rechner im selben Subnetz geben?

----------

## Anarcho

OK, kann ich davon ausgehen das .18 deine eigene IP-Adresse ist?

Dann sieht der Broadcast nicht so gut aus ...

Da das anpingen von ausserhalb nicht geht, würde ich sagen das du die Pings blockst.

was sagt denn 

iptables -L INPUT -v

----------

## henrynick

#tschuldigung - ich hatte gerade noch was zum arbeiten   :Smile: 

ja - die 192.168.13.18 ist meine IP

Also ne andere IP aus dem selben Subnet wäre 

192.168.13.31

und was den anderen Wunsch betrifft:

```

#iptables -L INPUT -v

-bash: iptables: command not found
```

  :Question: 

----------

## NightDragon

Kein Problem, ist ja ein Forum, kein Chat  :Wink: 

Hm... also die IP wäre okay.

Sag mal. Wie war das?

Internet mit Router + Firewall - dahinter dein ganzes LAN, mit dem besagten Rechnern, auch dem der nicht geht?

Also der Rechner, auf dem du nicht pingen kannst. Hat der irgend eine spezielle Aufgabe?

----------

## henrynick

Der Rechner um den es geht, ist mein Notebook (IBM Thinkpad 600X).

Ich bin dabei das Ding mit gentoo zu betreiben und für alles zu nutzen, was  in der Firma so damit zu tun ist (email, SAP usw.).

Im Moment bin ich innerhalb der Firma im Netzwerk, d.h. ich habe keinen Router zu überwinden oder sonst irgendwas, sondern nur innerhalb des Netzwerkes zu werken.

Der Zugang zum Internet läuft über eine Standleitung und über die besagte Firewall - und da muß ich ja nur eine Vorgabe für die IP und den zu verwendenden Port angeben.

Ich sollte vielleicht doch noch mal alle conf. dateien überprüfen. Vielleicht habe ich eine übersehen?

----------

## NightDragon

Gut verstehe.

Es ging mir darum um zu wissen, ob auf dem Rechner irgendwas ist was als Firewall läuft oder ob eben im LAN zwischen irgendwelchen Punkten eine Firewall sich befindet.

Aber d. h. der LAN interne Verkehr ist nicht über die Firewall am laufen. folglich kanns eigentlich auch nicht darann liegen, das dir was rausgefilert wird. Du sagst bei der Live-CD läufts?

Hm... evtl. ist ein falsches Modul geladen.

Also irgend ein Modellähnliches Modul, das eben deine Karte zwar erkennt, aber nicht korrekt.

Langer rede kruzer Sinn: falscher Treiber?

start mal einfach mit der Live-CD und schau dir mal mit lsmod an, was er da alles ladet. Evtl. ist dort auch das richtige Modul deiner Netzwerkkarte aufgelistet.

Hm. Du hast ziemlich viele Interfaces am laufen.

Vielleicht einfach mal alle bis auf lo und eth0 down schalten.

also 

ifconfig gre0 down

ifconfig dummy0 down

usw...

Irgendwo muss ja der Hund sein...

----------

## henrynick

Wenn hier nicht der Fehler der Fehlerteufel drin ist   :Confused: 

Seid meinen Versuchen gestern mit der knoppix bekomme ich eine 

Fehlermeldung beim booten

```
...

*failed to load xirc2ps_cs

...
```

Und nachdem ich die resolv.conf auf die Werte im Knoppixverzeichnis umgestellt habe und versuche die IP per DHCP aus dem Netz zu beziehen

ist noch folgende Meldung dazugekommen:

```
* Bringing  eth0 up via DHCP

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services

               "netmount" was not started
```

Das lsmod unter Knoppix liefert folgendes Ergebnis:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

autofs4                 8756   1

af_packet              13544   0 (autoclean)

agpgart                42724   0 (unused)

mousedev                3832   1

hid                    22564   0 (unused)

input                   3168   0 [mousedev hid]

cs461x                  1584   0 (unused)

gameport                1388   0 [cs461x]

cs46xx                 56464   2

ac97_codec             11916   0 [cs46xx]

soundcore               3428   3 [cs46xx]

xircom_cb               5608   0 (unused)

xircom_tulip_cb        11992   1

crc32                   2816   0 [xircom_tulip_cb]

serial                 52100   0

ds                      6536   2

yenta_socket            9508   2

pcmcia_core            39840   0 [ds yenta_socket]

apm                     9768   2

rtc                     7036   0 (autoclean)

cloop                   8740   2

ieee1394              183076   0

usb-storage            61760   0 (unused)

usb-uhci               21644   0 (unused)

usbcore                57600   1 [hid usb-storage usb-uhci]

ataraid                 6180   0

ide-scsi                8816   1
```

Unter gentoo ist die Sachlage schnell geschrieben   :Wink: 

```
#lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by
```

Da ich alles was mit dem Netzwerk und dem System zusammenhängt

fest eingebunden habe, tauchen hier wahrscheinlich keine ladbaren Module auf.

----------

## NightDragon

Also... zur Fehlermeldung.

Diese bekommst Du beim booten von gentoo?

Dann ist wahrscheinlich das Modul xirc2ps_cs

In der Datei /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x eingetragen.

Beim booten versucht er dieses Modul zu laden, findet es aber nicht.

(Für x bitte deine Kernel-Version eintragen. also 4 für 2.4, 6 für 2.6)

Die resolv.conf, sollte leer bleiben, sofern du mit DHCP arbeitest.

Der DHCP Server gibt normalerweise auch die DNS-Server (die stehen nämlich in der resolv.conf) weiter, und dein System übernimmt diese in die Datei.

Ein Eintrag in die resolv.conf, ist nur bei statischen IP's wichtig, bzw. wenn Du weißt, dass sich deine DNS-Niemals ändern.

Zu Knoppix.

Also Im Inertent konnte ich nichts finden, über den verwendeten Treiber.

Aber ich glkaube, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, das die folgenden 3 Module bei Knoppix, für deine Netzwerkkarte zuständig sind:

```

xircom_cb               5608   0 (unused)

xircom_tulip_cb        11992   1

crc32                   2816   0 [xircom_tulip_cb] 
```

Nun wäre es interessant zu wissen ob die auch alle in deiner Kernel (wahrscheinlich unter etwas anderem namen) einkompiliert sind, bzw. als Module kompiliert und in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x stehen.

Nur so nebenbei, falls Du es nicht schon am laufen hast.

Dein PCMCIA Ist mit dem Im Kernel zu findenten Yenta treibern zum laufen zu bringen. 

Die Ausgabe unter Gentoo mit lsmod zeigt uns, das keine Module geladen sind. Stimmt also deine Vermutung.

Nur vielleicht wärs für die Diagnose fast feiner diese als Modul zu haben und in die /etc/modules..... usw... einzutragen.

----------

## henrynick

Du hast es so gewollt  :Wink: 

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

# Wed Feb  2 19:59:28 2005

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_OBSOLETE is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_FWMARK=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG=y

CONFIG_IP_TCPDIAG_IPV6=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=y

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=y

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=y

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set
```

Das mit dem yenta ist für die Sorte Karte korrekt - der ist auch eingetragen. Vermutlich ist mir das mit dem 'tulip' irgendwas durch die Lappen gegangen - nur WO?

----------

## NightDragon

```
CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=y 
```

Ne dir ist da eigentlich nichts durch die Lappen gegangen *g*

Und die gesamte Kernelkonfig wär nicht notwenig gewesen +g* Du hättest ja einafch nachschauen können.

Hast Du LAN via PCMCIA? Oder Wie?

Hm. Komisch deine Konfig müsste passen. Nur wieso empfängt er keine daten?

----------

## henrynick

Das ist ja das, was mich so kirre macht - 

Ich bin diesmal der Meinung (endlich mal   :Wink:  ) alles richtig gemacht zu haben, und dann gehts wieder nicht.   :Rolling Eyes: 

LAN via PCMCIA - Richtig, auf meinem Notebook.

Unter einem 2.4 Kernel funktioniert es - nur gehen dort dafür solche Dinge nicht wie Abschalten des Systems nach init 0 (muß manuell gemacht werden) und anderes.

Kann man nicht die Ausgabe vom metalogger auf eine console umschalten? Eventuell, das man dort sieht, was passiert, wenn man das Netzwerk rauf und runter fährt.

Ansonsten fällt mir ehrlich nichts mehr ein ....

----------

## NightDragon

Naja syslog wird auf vt10 oder vt12 dargestellt..

Also das init0 aus, das ist ein ACPI Problem.

Hm. Aber dann musst du wohl noch einen Fehler im Kernel 2.6 haben. geh nochmals die ganze Konfig durch. evtl. eine  neue.

Dann vielleicht findest du ihn.

----------

## henrynick

... an alle für die Unterstützung speziell an NightDragon für die Ausdauer   :Very Happy: 

Ich schließe den Thread hier mal ab und versuche es halt weiter.

----------

## henrynick

Hallo,

ich bin immer noch nicht weiter  :Confused: 

Seit Tagen mach ich nicht weiter, als Module in der Kernel rein- und wieder raus zu schieben - ohne Erfolg.

Eventuell kann ja doch noch jemand mal über den inhalt der lsmod schauen.

Die nachfolgenden Daten erhalte ich, wenn ich die Live-CD mit DHCP starte (und sofort Zugang zum Netzwerk erhalte:x )

```
Module                  Size  Used by

evdev                   6464  0

xircom_cb               7392  0

parport_pc             27072  0

parport                22728  1 parport_pc

ide_cs                  4772  0

ds                     12132  5 ide_cs

yenta_socket           13664  1

pcmcia_core            40708  3 ide_cs,ds,yenta_socket

sbp2                   16744  0

ohci1394               24836  0

ieee1394               62008  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               15044  0

uhci_hcd               23152  0

usb_storage            46208  0

ehci_hcd               21028  0
```

IMHO müssen nur die nachfolgenden Module für die Netzwerkanbindung integriert sein.

Oder gibt es noch etwas anderes, was dazu gehört?

```
Module                  Size  Used by

xircom_cb               7392  0

yenta_socket           13664  1

pcmcia_core            40708  3 ide_cs,ds,yenta_socket

```

----------

